# What is my Pit Bull mixed with?



## klynn (Sep 18, 2011)

We adopted Dessa from the Humane society 11 months ago. At that time she was 2 months old and 10 pounds. We were told that she was a apbt. As she is getting older we believe that she may possibly be mixed with something else. She is now just over a year old, 60 pounds, very tall, and very lean and athletic. She is Black with a reddish brown undertone (seal). She has a ton of energy, loves to swim, loves every dog and every person she meet. She can run circles around you and jump onto a table from a standing position. She is a beautiful dog. Do you think she is a mix?


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I would say Lab(mix, most likely) as her other mix... 
Regardless, beautiful dog 

Thank you for adopting 

And everyone will tell you this: No papers= you'll never know. 
A lot of mixes can "look" pure.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm...hard to say just by looking. If she is mixed sounds like she has big chunk of APBT. But like mama tank said...you will never know for sure with out papers.

SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVE A MAGNIFICANT DOG THOUGH...CONGRATS! 

Also, keep this in mind. The original APBT was not bred for looks (I.e big head, wide chest, etc...) it was bred for its abilities to perform.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Hmmm...hard to say just by looking. If she is mixed sounds like she has big chunk of APBT. But like mama tank said...you will never know for sure with out papers.
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAVE A MAGNIFICANT DOG THOUGH...CONGRATS!
> 
> Also, keep this in mind. The original APBT was not bred for looks (I.e big head, wide chest, etc...) it was bred for its abilities to perform.


:goodpost:

Though i may point out she may not have any APBT in her genes, often mixes can give the visual impression of a certain breed but does not mean they are what they appear. I've seen known boxer - lab crosses resemble APBT's almost to standard however lacked heart, drive, will, etc that defines the APBT.. Aside from that, there was no tie to the breed what so ever.

Shelters often mislabel dogs...With as many dogs that they deal with day to day, lack of knowledge when it comes to individual breeds, characteristics, etc they will "best guess" it and move on.

Ive seen some good ole tree hounds look a good bit like your pup.. Who knows..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute dog. I would say some sort of lab mix.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I see something around the hound family. Such as maybe a hint of grey hound, or whippet


----------



## Absolute Peril (Jan 21, 2010)

I would say lab but no way to know without paper work. You did a good thing adopting from a shelter treat her like a dog and don't worry about her mix. imo


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

I also see hound or whippet in her!!! Just cause her snout is so narrow compared to a pit or even a lab!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> *Though i may point out she may not have any APBT in her genes, often mixes can give the visual impression of a certain breed but does not mean they are what they appear.* *I've seen known boxer - lab crosses resemble APBT's almost to standard however lacked heart, drive, will, etc that defines the APBT.. Aside from that, there was no tie to the breed what so ever. *
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

I was going to say this same thing last night.

OP, if you don't know how that dog is bred just simply call her what she is.. An adorable mutt


----------



## klynn (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you every one for the replies! We were also thinking it may be Whippet or Greyhound. When we saw her at the shelter we fell in love with her, not the breed they said she was. I have the most beautiful dog in the world, her exact breed doesn't matter much to me. I was just wondering out of pure curiosity. Its like trying to figure out who the father to your child is. It doesn't make you love your kid any differently, but it sure would be cool to know.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She looks like a whippet x apbt mix to me.


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

Now that I can see the last 2 pics(they didnt show up earlier for me), especially the last one makes me think Greyhound or whippet even more! Look at her body!!!


----------



## Hyde (Aug 30, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Shelters often mislabel dogs...With as many dogs that they deal with day to day, lack of knowledge when it comes to individual breeds, characteristics, etc they will "best guess" it and move on.


That's one of the best lines I seen on here! You ain't kidding neither. Shelter folks got they heads screwed on wrong (but who can blame ' em?) Take the purest dog to a shelter, you'll hear a number of breeds mixed in the dog.


----------

